# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Incendio Central Nuclear Nueva York

## ramon

Hola de Nuevo:

Algunos periódicos, curiosamente no los de mayor tirada, han informado esta tarde-noche que tras dos incendios se ha producido el vertido de petróleo de la central de Indian Point a 50 kms de Nueva York al río Hudson. Se dice en los fotos que no es petróleo sino el líquido refrigerante, si bien un servidor no dispone de los conocimientos técnicos para saber si dicho líquido contiene radiactividad.. En espera de que se aclaren los detalles del accidente, ahora que ya hemos olvidado las consecuencias del Fokochiima en términos de daños humanos, medioambientales y económicos para Japón y teniendo en cuenta que tenemos fervientes defensores de la energía atómica entre los comentaristas, propondría analizásemos juntos este accidente en una central atómica construida junto a una de las ciudades más pobladas del planeta y de paso también.. ¿Merece la pena este riesgo?...

Abrazos

Ramón

----------


## Jonasino

Se ha tratado del incendio de un transformador eléctrico, no de un accidente nuclear.
Transformadores de este tipo hay en todas las plantas hidraulicas, térmicas etc, subestaciones de energía e, incluso, en los sótanos de muchas de nuestras casas.
Como consecuencia del incendio se vertieron al rio algo del aceite de refrigeración del transformador (nada que ver con radioactividad) y productos espumantes utilizados en la extinción.

Fuentes: Diversos medios de comunicación y twitter

http://www.safesecurevital.com/india...f-transformer/

----------


## termopar

Estoy en completo desacuerdo, Jonasino:

No es lo mismo un incendio de un transformador de una central nuclear que en el patio de mi casa,...... El accidente de chernobyl "no fue más que" una prueba de control que se les fue de las manos estando todo el mundo avisado y siendo conscientes de lo que hacían. .........Las nucleares de Japón (que no es el tercer mundo ni pecan de falta de control) en teoría estaban preparadas contra terremotos y tsunamis. Todos los accidentes ocurren por algo que el ser humano creía controlado y la realidad muestra que no era del todo así. El ser humano o "divino" controlador de la naturaleza no existe,....por muchos protocolos que se interpongan y muchos cálculos probabilísticos de error que indiquen que la probabilidad de un accidente es de 10E-24. 

Lamentablemente no es lo mismo hacer una prueba (o tener un resbalón, golpe de viento o cualquier inconsciencia o error) a pie de tierra que en el ático de un rascacielos. Las consecuencias son completamente diferentes. No me vale responder, que simplemente ha sido un resbalón sin consecuencias.

Y sí, sí es un accidente nuclear, desde mi punto de vista, porque ha sido dentro de una central nuclear y porque si el incendio se descontrola, habríamos pagado las consecuencias y bien caras. Y seguro que habrá un bienpagado que ahora dirá, que el accidente estaba controlado y la central estaba en buenas manos y de las máximas garantías y tal. 

Hay que reflexionar un poco más. Si no le damos importancia a los accidentes, estos volverán. Y los que sabéis un poco de nucleares, sabéis perfectamente que una nuclear, para mantener el control debe tener un flujo eléctrico permanente. Porque una central nuclear, en resumidas cuentas es una bomba nuclear "disparada" y controlada por refrigeración, y con el calor que emite dicha bomba ralentizada producimos energía.* Su estado natural es muy inestable*, y solo si mantenemos el botón de la refrigeración continuamente pulsado estará estable. Para que esté estable, se necesita tener mucha agua, electricidad garantizada al 100%, una temperatura muy estable, etc. Para pararla, simplemente se necesitan meses, no es como el interruptor de una casa. Además, tendrá nivel de seguridad A, nivel B, nivel C , lo que quieras, pero si quitamos el nivel A, la central queda limitada y por tanto *el accidente sí que ha afectado en su seguridad a la nuclear* (que no estaría en el nivel más bajo) y se deberá emitir un informe de cómo y por qué ha podido ocurrir en un sitio donde no deberían tener fallo alguno.

El no dar importancía a un accidente nuclear, sea del nivel que sea, a parte de negligente, es uno de los principales argumentos por los que no construiría ninguna central en ningún sitio. Lo que yo no deseo, no se lo desearía ni al peor de mis enemigos.

----------

NoRegistrado (11-may-2015),ramon (13-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Estoy en completo desacuerdo, Jonasino:
> 
> No es lo mismo un incendio de un transformador de una central nuclear que en el patio de mi casa,...... El accidente de chernobyl "no fue más que" una prueba de control que se les fue de las manos estando todo el mundo avisado y siendo conscientes de lo que hacían. .........Las nucleares de Japón (que no es el tercer mundo ni pecan de falta de control) en teoría estaban preparadas contra terremotos y tsunamis. Todos los accidentes ocurren por algo que el ser humano creía controlado y la realidad muestra que no era del todo así. El ser humano o "divino" controlador de la naturaleza no existe,....por muchos protocolos que se interpongan y muchos cálculos probabilísticos de error que indiquen que la probabilidad de un accidente es de 10E-24. 
> 
> Lamentablemente no es lo mismo hacer una prueba (o tener un resbalón, golpe de viento o cualquier inconsciencia o error) a pie de tierra que en el ático de un rascacielos. Las consecuencias son completamente diferentes. No me vale responder, que simplemente ha sido un resbalón sin consecuencias.
> 
> Y sí, sí es un accidente nuclear, desde mi punto de vista, porque ha sido dentro de una central nuclear y porque si el incendio se descontrola, habríamos pagado las consecuencias y bien caras. Y seguro que habrá un bienpagado que ahora dirá, que el accidente estaba controlado y la central estaba en buenas manos y de las máximas garantías y tal. 
> 
> Hay que reflexionar un poco más. Si no le damos importancia a los accidentes, estos volverán. Y los que sabéis un poco de nucleares, sabéis perfectamente que una nuclear, para mantener el control debe tener un flujo eléctrico permanente. Porque una central nuclear, en resumidas cuentas es una bomba nuclear "disparada" y controlada por refrigeración, y con el calor que emite dicha bomba ralentizada producimos energía.* Su estado natural es muy inestable*, y solo si mantenemos el botón de la refrigeración continuamente pulsado estará estable. Para que esté estable, se necesita tener mucha agua, electricidad garantizada al 100%, una temperatura muy estable, etc. Para pararla, simplemente se necesitan meses, no es como el interruptor de una casa. Además, tendrá nivel de seguridad A, nivel B, nivel C , lo que quieras, pero si quitamos el nivel A, la central queda limitada y por tanto *el accidente sí que ha afectado en su seguridad a la nuclear* (que no estaría en el nivel más bajo) y se deberá emitir un informe de cómo y por qué ha podido ocurrir en un sitio donde no deberían tener fallo alguno.
> ...


 Está más claro que el agua. Pero siempre se tiende a minimizar lo ocurrido. Pero es un riesgo enorme como se ha podido comprobar. Y en términos del tiempo que vivimos, irreversible.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

